# Vape Shops!



## NOOBVAPER

Hello!
I've been vaping for over a year now! I have experienced a problem with finding shops that sell international products at reasonable prices!

Previously I've been importing or purchasing all my equipment over seas!

Please if anyone knows where I can purchase vaping equipment in the fourways area, close to monte casino area I will be greatly appreciative! Also if you have any shops in the Pretoria hillcrest area!

Thank you once again!
Vaping for the win!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

Hi NOOBVAPER can you maybe tell us what you are looking for we can point you in the right direction?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOBVAPER

Melinda said:


> Hi NOOBVAPER can you maybe tell us what you are looking for we can point you in the right direction?


Yes thank you! 
I am looking for the Innokin itaste MVP v2.0 ! 

I've been struggling to find a place with stock! I really wish to buy it tomorrow, or Monday! As my temporary device has broken! 

I'm dying out here ! ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

www.vapeking.co.za they have the MVP2.0 in stock and if they are home over a weekend they will help you, just give them a call in the morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOBVAPER

Melinda said:


> www.vapeking.co.za they have the MVP2.0 in stock and if they are home over a weekend they will help you, just give them a call in the morning


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! 
I will definitely try! 

Being left in the cold with nothing to help is torture! 

Thank you once again!


----------



## Melinda

We are here to help  and happy to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

NOOBVAPER said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!
> I will definitely try!
> 
> Being left in the cold with nothing to help is torture!
> 
> Thank you once again!



Only saw this now! Sorry about that I have been out nearly all weekend  We can help you tomorrow or monday? Very close to Monte  Landline is giving issues so you can call on 079 096 4809 or 083 415 0215

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Vapeking is right around the corner from you.

Awesome prices... Awesome service... and you won't have to pay for shipping.

And very welcome to the forum. If you are a vaper and you want any info, you're in the right place. We have a great family here.

You've been vaping for a year... congrats and I'm sure you can give us some advice, tips, tricks, etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOBVAPER

Stroodlepuff said:


> Only saw this now! Sorry about that I have been out nearly all weekend  We can help you tomorrow or monday? Very close to Monte  Landline is giving issues so you can call on 079 096 4809 or 083 415 0215


Thank you! I smsed you now ! Thank you for your help!


----------

